

New APIs to release code on Heroku - friism
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2013/12/20/programmatically_release_code_to_heroku_using_the_platform_api

======
rdegges
This is really awesome. I've been using Heroku for a while now, and the
service just keeps getting better.

I think their platform API is actually one of the most underutilized tools out
there for building really cool stuff. Last year a friend and I built
postgression ([http://postgression.com](http://postgression.com)), to showcase
how powerful it can be (for fun, of course).

I've got about a million other ideas for using the platform API to do awesome
stuff.

Good job, guys (and gals!).

~~~
bliti
That's a neat tool to have.

------
ecopoesis
Nice. Deploying a Scala / Play Framework project on Heroku is painful because
the compile times out about half the time. Being able to compile locally and
push up a zip is going to make like much nicer.

~~~
Aqueous
Yes. Pretty much the only thing I really dislike about Scala is the speed of
the compiler, and Heroku magnifies this about 70 times by requiring a complete
rebuild of the slug on every push. It would be nice if it cached the build
artifacts and only recompiled source files that changed - that would be a huge
time saver and would mean I could deploy several times a day instead of only
the one time I allow myself. Perhaps a workaround exists but I just haven't
seen a way to accomplish this

To be honest I _love_ using Git push to deploy. I just wish it was faster.
This doesn't really solve that problem for me - building the slug on my own
machine or as part of a CI setup seems like a step back.

That and Heroku's MySQL-compatible service, ClearDB, is very inconsistent,
with query times for simple queries ranging from normal to a couple of seconds
inexplicably.

~~~
jon-wood
You may well be interested in the build cache[1], which allows you to store
build artifacts between pushes - I think it was designed for asset
compilation, but there's no reason it shouldn't also work for compiled code.

[1] [https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/buildpack-
api#caching](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/buildpack-api#caching)

~~~
Aqueous
I hadn't seen that - sounds like it will help. Thanks a bunch.

------
happywolf
Ever since the Rap Genius gaffe([http://news.rapgenius.com/James-somers-
herokus-ugly-secret-l...](http://news.rapgenius.com/James-somers-herokus-ugly-
secret-lyrics)), I view Heroku with a totally different angle.

I don't recall there is anything concrete offered to affected customers,
except a generic apology, and this keeps me from doing business with Heroku.
Right now I am building a web stack from scratch on a US-based hosting vendor.
It is frustrating and we kind of are reinventing the wheel, but the
reassurance that all things are transparent and within our control is
priceless. Your opinion could be different.

~~~
bliti
My experience with Heroku has been drama free. I have never pushed a high-
traffic system to their servers. For a reason: for the price, I'm better off
managing my own boxes and not have to worry about data security and
performance. Heroku for me is for projects that quite don't require much in
order to run (as in not many users, data is not very important, etc).

